
Motto Programming Language tutorial - apgwoz
http://blog.vmathew.in/motto
======
K2h
Strikes me as RPN - reverse polish notation, like what I used on the hp48
calculator. All the guys with TI89 cals seemed to do better for some reason,
bit I digress.

